# Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg?



## Cossa (Dec 15, 2003)

Has anyone found a good method of mounting and transporting mountain bikes with their Touareg? Any high-quality racks that work especially well with the Touareg?


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (Cossa)*

Trailer hitch rack..... pick the one with the features you want. A lot easier than climbing up on the roof and it goes car -> car in a breeze.
I got tired of purchasing new "feet" for my roof racks each time I changed cars.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (Cossa)*

I am still surprised that no one has gone down to their local Porsche dealer and checked out the bike racks that Porsche sells for the Cayenne. The Cayenne's roof racks are similar to our as they have the groove that is covered by a rubber strip. 
The Porsche bike racks (I think they have 3 different models) can be seen on Porsche's website.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (spockcat)*

IMO Yakima (www.yakima.com) makes the finest and strongest (due to their round tubing) roof rack systems. I am waiting on parts, including their safari rack for mine, will post when I get it dialed in.


----------



## prhim (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (Leweyb)*

There is a Thule bike carrier which fits inside the car - allowing you to carry two bikes upright, if you fold the rear seats down.


----------



## Cossa (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (prhim)*

Cool, thanks all.
I like the Thule interior mounted option. Has anyone actually tried this in the Touareg, and if so do you have any pics?








I noticed the X3 has something similar built-in that looked really cool. If I go this route I'll be sure to take some pictures and post 'em.
Thanks!


----------



## Cossa (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (Cossa)*

I like the trailer mounted option too. This one looks great here:
http://www.thuleracks.com/thul...u=938


----------



## TREG (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (Cossa)*

I saw a mountain bike holder fitted on a Passant at the dealer while picking up my T and the mots are same - T-bolt set up. Should fit just right on the Treg. Incidentally it is the same unit pictured on the Porsche site.


----------



## sdtreg (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (Cossa)*

I removed the factory rack and installed Yakima cross bars and towers. The is provided a level platform as opposed to the bowed shape of the VW crossbars. The towers fit right into the rails on the roof of the car. Works great; two bike mounts and a Load Warrior roof basket.


----------



## eclou (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (sdtreg)*

$90 Rhode Gear hitch rack. Can't beat the price, and it holds 3.
http://www.986host.com/gallery/eclou/DSC02354


----------



## bsdavis (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (sdtreg)*

Sdtreg--were you the one that posted photos of your rack setup awhile back? I'm thinking it was somebody with a Thule setup???? Anyway, if that wasn't you, could you post some photos? Thanks!


----------



## insguy (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (bsdavis)*

I've had the Thule system on every SUV I've owned, so naturally I went with their track mounts which replace the factory rack. All of my previous hardware is still good, so the feet and towers were all I needed. I really like the snap-on snap-off simplicity of this system. I leave the racks off until they are needed, and can have them on and ready in about 2 minutes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skier (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (Cossa)*

I have the TranSport by Sportworks, which is a hitch mounted rack. They are at http://www.sportworks.com. It's pricey, but well worth the money imho.


----------



## lamontlawyer (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (Cossa)*

i did not see the interior on their website...do you have any pics of it...


----------



## Richard1 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (skier)*

I have the same rack as Skier.
Its got to be the best hitch rack on the market
It works great for all bikes,
even if you got something funky like
a bike with a Cannondale Lefty fork


----------



## imorgan (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (TREG)*

The hitch mount thule racks are great !!


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

I bought a Yakina Hitch mount rack when I first bought the Touareg. It works awesome and beats trying to lift a bike to the top of the car and scratching it if you slip. I used to have the roof rack on my last car but after the struggles of getting them on and off I would never buy one again. It doesn't hurt that my uncle is a Yakima dealer so I can get dealer cost on all the products. Boy are those prices marked up. I think I got my hitch mounted rack for around $80. Resale is $170.
http://www.orsracksdirect.com/yakima-8002400.html


_Modified by Tahoe12 at 10:41 PM 4-29-2005_


----------



## quattroTDI (Jan 3, 2005)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (Cossa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cossa* »_Has anyone found a good method of mounting and transporting mountain bikes with their Touareg? Any high-quality racks that work especially well with the Touareg?

This is no rack, but I would go for this version


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (quattroTDI)*

IMO, this is a very poor choice if you ever go mountain biking. Last thing I want to do is put my mud encrusted bike inside my Touareg. Roof mounts are the only way to go! (hitch mounts are an OK choice for those who don't want to bother getting the bike on the roof)


----------



## Jim Lawyer (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (Cossa)*

I use a hitch-mounted rack from Thule. It swings away from the back of the car so you can open the rear hatch. It also makes a great bike stand for working on your bike in the field.
Here's a photo:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (Jim Lawyer)*

That's a cool rack. I wonder if you could also put a spare tire on it somehow?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (spockcat)*

I have the Thule trailer hitch bike rack and I gotta tell you... it's the way to go.
You can get your bikes hooked up easily and there's never a chance of you scratching the paint on your vehicle. It's such a breeze with the hitch mounted rack. If you do that.... you'll never do roof rack!!!


----------



## rektek (Dec 21, 2004)

Keep in mind...The problem I had with inside mount was the height. I don't know what kind of mountain bike you have. If you have dual suspension with lots of travel and large frame, there is no way you'll get it inside. I have a 17" frame with 5" travel front and rear and it barely fits with the seat lowered. I'd think that any kind of rack that raises your fork off the rear deck will put your bars into the headliner.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: (rektek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rektek* »_Keep in mind...The problem I had with inside mount was the height. I don't know what kind of mountain bike you have. If you have dual suspension with lots of travel and large frame, there is no way you'll get it inside. I have a 17" frame with 5" travel front and rear and it barely fits with the seat lowered. I'd think that any kind of rack that raises your fork off the rear deck will put your bars into the headliner.

I have the same problem.
mostly use my road bike... but when I need my MTB it's impossible to put inside








using a hitch rack scuffs the bejeezus out of the top tube, and my mtb is oversized witch doesn't make matters much easier. (I know most hitch systems offer a plate/adapter for OS top tubes)
I use the yakima king cobra for my mtb and the thule fork mount for road bike.


----------



## FordPrefect (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have use a Softride Pull-Pin rack for the past year and am very pleased with it. It has a parallelogram design allowing the tailgate to be opened/closed. Softride


----------



## collideous (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (rektek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rektek* »_Keep in mind...The problem I had with inside mount was the height. I don't know what kind of mountain bike you have. If you have dual suspension with lots of travel and large frame, there is no way you'll get it inside. I have a 17" frame with 5" travel front and rear and it barely fits with the seat lowered. I'd think that any kind of rack that raises your fork off the rear deck will put your bars into the headliner.

It was an unpleasant surprise the first time I wanted to put my bike inside. While it perfectly fit in my previous and quite smaller car, my bike would not fit in the Treg - and I ride a singlespeed with zero travel front and rear. Rather than pulling out allen keys to remove or lower my seatpost, I usually have the bike lay flat. For the roadbike, I remove both wheels, and I can fit it without folding the seats down. Obviously, that's only an option with one bike and no luggage.


----------



## sup44 (Nov 26, 2003)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (Jim Lawyer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Lawyer* »_I use a hitch-mounted rack from Thule. It swings away from the back of the car so you can open the rear hatch. It also makes a great bike stand for working on your bike in the field.
Here's a photo:









I think I have this same Rack.... It is awsome..... It's called the Trailblazer.... http://www.thuleracks.com/thul...998XT
I usually go Mt. biking with 3 or more, so it fits my needs...... Great quality and features,,,,,,,, there are tube channels that keep the bikes from moving side to side... great feature....


----------



## dhmtb (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (Cossa)*

I just reinstalled my Thule bigmouth bike tray directly onto the factory rack. No adapters needed. I'm not to keen on having to put the seats down or dirt in the back after a ride. If I was not 6'1" I dont think I could get the bike on the roof without a step stool.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (dhmtb)*

I use the VW roof rack which is essentially the Thule VeloVise (sp?). I'm about 6 feet tall and when I drop the T-Reg to loading height I don't have a problem.
The system works really well and the bikes are very secure. The bikes don't get scratched and don't bang each other. If you are too short you will need a step ladder.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_I use the VW roof rack which is essentially the Thule VeloVise (sp?). I'm about 6 feet tall and when I drop the T-Reg to loading height I don't have a problem.
The system works really well and the bikes are very secure. The bikes don't get scratched and don't bang each other. If you are too short you will need a step ladder.

I'm, uh, vertically challenged (5'7")







but I don't have any problems getting my bikes on the roof. I've been using roof racks for >15 years. IMO, its much more about proper technique than height. I can see why hitch mounts are popular, though


----------



## shredjim (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (Cossa)*

I recently installed the Yakima system since I had all the parts except the mounting gear. It is an extremely clean set up. When you don't need the racks take them off its a snap. Literally the racks snap on and off like a breeze. Then the mounting pieces have nice looking small covers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sendero (May 28, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (shredjim)*

I'm surprised no one mentioned the VW hydraulic (or gas assisted, one of them) roof racks. Is that b/c they are rumored to be no longer made? I managed to get what I thought was one for $140 or so a couple months back. I was surprised to find out the pkg actually included two mounts. I have not used it yet but now that Seattle weather is starting to have some sun ....


----------



## beechbum (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Mountain Bike racks for the Touareg? (Cossa)*

My turn to weigh in here. I have been waiting for good weather to get the bikes out! I have a bike rack that I think is great for the touareg. It is made by Sportworks out of Washington state. http://www.bicycleracks.com/sttra.asp check out the site http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








It can accomidate 1-4 bikes and you can load/unload a bike in less that 15 seconds! here are some pics








one bike








four bikes








Mechanism that secures the front wheel, a seperate ring secures the rear wheel.








The rack up and securely folded out of the way!


----------

